# filter repair?



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

does anyone in the valley do filter repairs? i have a fluval 304 that i THINK needs a new impeller but i'm not positive because i've never used one before. i would hate to buy a new impeller only to find that isn't the problem.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

take the impeller out, if its broken you'll be able to see its broken.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i had it all apart and it doesn't seem to be broken, when i plugged it in it seemed to get hung up part of the time, it would spin a bit then stop and start.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

did you clean out any gunk that might have been in where the impeller sits preventing it from spinning freely?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i did indeed.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is it still making noise or vibrating while its hung up? (any chance one of the wires in the cord is broken or bad connection at the pumphead?)
if so.. try holding it on its side or even upsidedown while its running, maybe theres a bunch of air stuck in there.. that helps on my eheim sometimes.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

J&L doesnt open till 11 but you might be able to call them and see if they have an impeller in stock


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

it was still making noise when it was hung up, like the motor was trying to do its thing, when i had it full and trying to get it working it sounded just the way i think it should sound, ie. not grinding or anything, just a good smooth motor sound, but i couldn't get it to move water at all. i'll try flipping the damn thing on its head the next time i'm messing with it lol. if i do make it go vroom i'm just gonna sell it i think. too much hassle for my tastes.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, i was looking at big al's online and they carry them but if i can find one around here for a similar price i would rather avoid mail order.


----------

